# Syncing LR Cloud back to LR Classic - slow speed



## chrishowe (Sep 28, 2019)

So having used Classic for many years, I moved to Cloudy 6 months back - I asked on the forum how I get to use Classic again (so I can print & other things), and was recommended to back download my 69,000 images to Classic via the sync option in Classic - so I started that weeks ago (before going away) - slow - rang BT - they said my router wasnt as fast as it should be - so they sent me a new one (exactly same model!) - no different - at the moment it is syncing between 80 - 400 images per hour - I calculate that could take 2 weeks or more for the whole catalogue (average image 17MB, download speed 48Mb/sec > 17/((48/8)=2.8 seconds per image or ~1270 images per hour) - does that mean something wrong with BT or could it be Adobes servers being slow?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 29, 2019)

What is your network speed supposed to be?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 29, 2019)

Chris,
You can find websites that will measure the up- and download speeds you're getting from your service provider. Here's one:
https://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## chrishowe (Sep 29, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> What is your network speed supposed to be?


As stated in my post "download speed 48Mb/sec " - although it does vary from 30 - 48


----------



## clee01l (Sep 29, 2019)

chrishowe said:


> As stated in my post "download speed 48Mb/sec " - although it does vary from 30 - 48


That 48Mbit is the theoretical max.  it is seldom reached.  Plain ole  ethernet (Wired) is 100Mbit.   You are well below this threshold.  In home you should be connected to the BT network by wire to the computer (WiFi will only slow down the data transfer)
Sync'ing 80-100 images per hour at your speed is probably the expected  with a 48Mbit connection.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 29, 2019)

I agree. 80 - 100 images may be a bit too pessimistic, but if it’s up to 400 images like you said, then there is nothing wrong with your connection.


----------



## chrishowe (Sep 30, 2019)

I am connected by cat 6 ethernet cable.  A few weeks ago it was going at 300-360 per hour  images for a while.  For the last 48 hours (checking every few hours) it is around 50 - 85 per hour, and my Broadband speed test this morning showed 48.6 Mb/sec.  It is going to take a whole month to finish the remaining 3/4 of the image bank at this rate!!!  Thanks for your comments anyway.  Patience is a virtue even in the Cloud.


----------



## chrishowe (Sep 30, 2019)

Wow - suddenly its been running at 600 per hour for the past 5 hours!  There is hope


----------



## chrishowe (Oct 1, 2019)

But then the last seven hours it is merely 8 per hour - yes 8!!!???


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 1, 2019)

Sorry, but there is nothing we can do about that.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 2, 2019)

Yeah, it's frustrating when it seems so variable. Sometime's it's fast because it's hit a run of smaller JPEGs and then goes slow when it hits bigger files, or you may find that your ISP is throttling your speeds at certain times of day.


----------



## chrishowe (Oct 11, 2019)

The story continues - now 60,000 synced, only 10k to go - speed varying from 70 - 400 images per hour - Thanks Victoria, I hadnt thought about old jpegs from 10 years and more ago being smaller files.
Anyway the weird thing now is that in  - "Classic">Edit>Preferences>Specify location for LRs synced images ... I have said sync it to my NAS K drive, but I can see that it has synced about 30,000 to a folder in my "C" drive (Before I had thought about choosing where to sync to, the standard setting to "C" drive had already started, but had only done 11,000 images when realised I could change that & I reset it to sync to the "K" drive - that 11,000 stayed constant for around 9 days, but recently a load more ie 19,000 have appeared there! ????)  How is it doing that?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 11, 2019)

chrishowe said:


> Before I had thought about choosing where to sync to, the standard setting to "C" drive had already started, but had only done 11,000 images when realised I could change that & I reset it to sync to the "K" drive - that 11,000 stayed constant for around 9 days, but recently a load more ie 19,000 have appeared there! ????)  How is it doing that?



At a wild guess, possibly ones it had already started trying to sync. You can just drag/drop them to the location on the K drive.


----------



## HeatherOgden361 (Nov 5, 2019)

Is there a way to move the collections without using the cloud sync method Telldunkin?


----------



## markstothard (Nov 5, 2019)

This may help, you can directly download your adobe cloud storage images outside LR, with this app -

https://lightroom.adobe.com/lightroom-downloader
All you need to do is import them, however, you MAY need to re-process them if RAW.

Adobe, like many other services and ISP,  may throttle back their connection at any time of any high volume  attendees


----------

